# Help: think I fed my betta too many bloodworms



## heabrook (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

I purchased some bloodworms over the weekend and since then I have been giving them to my betta. Today, he has fecal hanging from him (large, long piece) that won't drop. I read that bloodworms can have a laxative effect. Did I feed him too much? What can I do? it's just hanging there and won't drop.. I'm worried that he isn't feeling good. He seems fine other than that though.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

bettas tend to be a bit on the constipated side I find at the best of times. I think it is because they don't generally eat greens.Sometimes the piece of poo is substantial in size and it takes a while for it to drop off. You can give him a small piece of cooked( canned) pea with the shell off to loosen him up. Only give him bloodworms a couple of times a week. pellets the rest of the time. only feed once a day. 
They will eat as much as you give them and tend to get fat and die young if overweight.
i give my guys a piece of algae tab once a week, frozen bloodworm on sunday and pellets the rest of the time.


----------



## heabrook (Dec 20, 2005)

its hanging from behind his pectoral fin. is that normal? I'm not that informed about betta anatomy.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

yes that is wher their pooper is.

Also use blood worms as a treat and not as a daily food.
here is the body of the Betta:
http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_anatomy.htm


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

BlueMaxx said:


> yes that is wher their pooper is.


I could not have said it better myself.

Live and learn. I find that I use bw only as a snack. Otherwise, it is like feeding my 6 month old pure prunes...not good.


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

I would not feed any Betta bloodworms. I had a terrible encounter with one, that nearly killed my rare wild strain Male betta. Bettas have a very delicate digestive system that can get clogged up very very easily. This is what happened to my betta, and it nearly died. It didn't eat anymore and it didn't poop. I took it to the vet. (The only specialist fish vet in melbourne) and he said that bettas can't digest bloodworms properly, because bloodworms have a tough exo-skeleton. He said that brine shrimp are ok though. I would suggest feeding your betta brine shrimp or black worms (live or frozen) or even freeze-dried tubifex worms. (my female betta adores these) Your betta probably loves bloodworms at the moment, but in a while it might start to take over, so be very careful, and I advise you to stop feeding it bloodworms.


----------

